# Wish I got shrimps befor the dog



## Dman (May 1, 2012)

Am at the doctors and am thinking I wish that I got into shrimps befor I decided to get a dog, today a rotti came up to my boxer and began a pissing match until they started to go at it, the girl knows nothing about dogs and just got this dog from kijiji... They both all of a sudden went at it and I jumped in the middle so my dog wouldn't hurt it, and after I grabbed my dog, her dog grabbed my arm and sunk a tooth in 

Little bit more graphic then the average fish tank

..

















Now I'm at the doctors getting pills and guy is taking forrrrreevvveerrr so sense not much is being posted I thought Ide rant a little... Bah put the phone down as he came in n gave me a tetna shot...Yee fun... Can't put my right arm in my tank so not gonna be as much planting


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

I hope you will be forcing her to prove her dog is healthy. No diseases etc. 

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jiinx (Apr 5, 2012)

Oh I'm so sorry  

I hope it heals soon and you can get back into it. 

That looks so painful.


----------



## df001 (Nov 13, 2007)

Argh I hate hearing about stuff like this because it is so preventable, I really hope you heal up ok, and that she learned the hard way to be responsible for her dog.

I hope you got all her info, the vets info etc. did you call the police?


----------



## Dman (May 1, 2012)

day after its feeling better very swollen, the girl is very emotional and is not a good canister for a rotti... Doctor made me take all my bandaids off n said you gotta leave it open so the bad infection part can come out.... Def not a great way to end a weekend...


----------



## Dman (May 1, 2012)

J_T said:


> I hope you will be forcing her to prove her dog is healthy. No diseases etc.
> 
> Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


 Was all over it, she has no info on the dog I told her to find out or I would report it... But the doctor said as long as it doesn't show signs of rabies


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Dman said:


> Was all over it, she has no info on the dog I told her to find out or I would report it... But the doctor said as long as it doesn't show signs of rabies


Yes, but a trip to the vets for proof of health will cost her some $$, as any pet owner well knows. It would serve as a good life lesson for her, and some piece of mind for you.

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dman (May 1, 2012)

J_T said:


> Yes, but a trip to the vets for proof of health will cost her some $$, as any pet owner well knows. It would serve as a good life lesson for her, and some piece of mind for you.
> 
> Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


Ya, but she got it in Lindsey, wouldn't be easy for her to but I'm sure she could, it's healing pretty good, and I got my tetna shot updated so I should be fine... As long as franks order comes in this week


----------



## RevoBuda (Sep 3, 2011)

Drew! Brutal! Are you okay!?! Stupid people, shitty pet owners! I would definitely report her. Forget about anything else, just report her. That's just bad news... Hope you're okay dude.


----------



## RCode (Dec 12, 2010)

hahaha.... then what happen? Oh yes... I jumped on the dog... 

Lesson to all, don't try and stand infront of two dogs fighting... They got some bad tempers... =)

I think the dogs were fighting over turf, and protect there owners. Quite the site to see...!


----------



## Dman (May 1, 2012)

RevoBuda said:


> Drew! Brutal! Are you okay!?! Stupid people, shitty pet owners! I would definitely report her. Forget about anything else, just report her. That's just bad news... Hope you're okay dude.


I'll be ok, missed one day of work but it's all good, got my ebiken order n relaxed, but no point reporting her, the dog is a pup and I shouldn't have got in the middle, should have just let my dog wreck him lol. Should of seen my brothers face when he seen my dogs fur raise and him lose his shit, he's such a friendly sucky dog


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

Looks more like a serial killer to me


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

Dude man ... rots are suppose to be muzzled at all times outdoors. You had an easy case man. Im not one for suing people, but dude you got attacked by an unmuzzled Rottweiler. This is very illegal and taken seriously in Ontario.

p.s hope your arm gets better!


----------



## damsel_den (Oct 31, 2011)

Symplicity said:


> Dude man ... rots are suppose to be muzzled at all times outdoors. You had an easy case man. Im not one for suing people, but dude you got attacked by an unmuzzled Rottweiler. This is very illegal and taken seriously in Ontario.
> 
> p.s hope your arm gets better!


Rotts do NOT fall under DOLA/bill 132 , american pit bull terriers, american staffordshire terriers, staffordshire bull terriers and the previous dogs mix's or substantialy similar dogs are the only ones that fall under the law. As a person who owned a dog who fell under the law (I just had my 14 year old american pit bull terrier euthanized in january from cancer) I know the law inside and out and rottis are not on the list of banned breeds in ontario.


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

ah, for years I was under this belief  thanks for letting me know.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Hope your arm heals without issues. Must have been a scary episode. But I would have reported that girl, and that dog. She was not a fit owner for a Rottie. As Cesar says, dogs need their humans to be their pack leaders ! I love Rotties.. big, powerful, gorgeous animals, but with a mind and personality to match. You must have both strength of character and will to be able to BE the pack leader to this kind of dog. I see far too many of them who lead their owners 'round like the owners are the puppies. Scary.

My niece got badly bitten doing more or less what you did,two Christmases ago. She tried to intervene in a dog fight. The dogs were friendly, belonged to neighbours and often went on walks with whomever was handy. One was a pit mix, the other much smaller. Don't know who started the fight or why, but the pit mix had the little one on the ground and my niece thought it had submitted. So she figured the pit mix should be letting it go. Since it wasn't, she thought perhaps the pit mix had a tooth caught in the eye socket of the smaller dog. She was in her twenties and grew up with dogs, she did know better, but she went in to try and unhook the tooth, as she saw it, from the socket of the other dog's eye. But the pit mix had apparently decided to try to kill the smaller dog and would not let go. Once my niece got her hand in, her finger was crushed by the biting.

Several people were needed to break it all up, and my niece had to be driven into Edmonton by her Dad to see a plastic surgeon, as her finger was crushed and split in half, wide open, from the tip, through the nail, part way up to the big knuckle, with no sensation in much of the finger.

She should have had reconstructive surgery, but she had to go home in the next few days and ended up going daily to have massive shots of antibiotics, because the thing was hanging open so deep they were very worried about infection setting in. She had to keep her hand elevated at all times. Sort of wrecked the end of her Christmas. Despite the lack of surgical intervention, it healed, but her finger is a bit flat and slightly twisted. But it works, more or less. 

Little dog survived with vet care, but because I also had to leave, I don't know what happened with the pit mix. I heard he was usually a very nice dog without any history of biting, but the RCMP had to help sort out the attack and the rules in Jasper National Park are federal. 

The lesson is an important one. Don't get between dogs that are fighting. Your dog is as likely to bite you as the strange one is if it's fighting. A hose or something like it might distract them,but don't wade in, hope to grab a collar and get out unscathed. People need to train their dogs to understand that humans are in charge, not the dogs. I see dogs every day dragging their humans around on those long leashes.. and pray mine is not the car that hits them if they dash into the road in front of me.


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

Symplicity said:


> Dude man ... rots are suppose to be muzzled at all times outdoors. You had an easy case man. Im not one for suing people, but dude you got attacked by an unmuzzled Rottweiler. This is very illegal and taken seriously in Ontario.
> 
> p.s hope your arm gets better!


That's pittbulls that have to be muzzled. Rotti's are fine without a muzzle


----------

